# Scroll lock no longer works in Multi-User mode but works in Single-User mode.



## tedbell (Aug 14, 2019)

I just recently bought an Eagletec 104-key mechanical keyboard (https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B015MPQQ0A/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) and I find that I can't scroll the output in the console in Multi-User mode. When I press Scroll Lock and then PgUp/Dn or the arrow keys it just scrolls through my terminal history. Any other combination of known scroll commands outputs gibberish on the command line. It works fine when I boot into Single-User mode. Any clues as to why this is happening?


----------



## ralphbsz (Aug 14, 2019)

Look at your rc.conf* files and your startup scripts. Do you modify the console keyboard map in any of them? Many of those only run in multi-user boot.

For a while I used to modify it, to get the "backspace" key (the one at the top right above enter and backslash) to output the delete character, to make life easier in emacs. But since I only invested 5 minutes into that, it ended up breaking a few other things, so I went back to the default setting. Fortunately, I hardly ever use the console, even less for actual editing, so it's not a big deal. If I had an hour, I would fix it.


----------



## tedbell (Aug 15, 2019)

ralphbsz said:


> Look at your rc.conf* files and your startup scripts. Do you modify the console keyboard map in any of them? Many of those only run in multi-user boot.
> 
> For a while I used to modify it, to get the "backspace" key (the one at the top right above enter and backslash) to output the delete character, to make life easier in emacs. But since I only invested 5 minutes into that, it ended up breaking a few other things, so I went back to the default setting. Fortunately, I hardly ever use the console, even less for actual editing, so it's not a big deal. If I had an hour, I would fix it.



Thanks. I haven't changed anything in the default keymap. I just plugged in this keyboard and it stopped working. It's not a big deal. I think I've found a post where I can dump the output to a file.


----------

